

MIT faculty reports on Fukushima [pdf] - pushingbits
http://mitnse.files.wordpress.com/2011/06/fukushima-lessons-learned-mit-nsp-025.pdf

======
erikpukinskis
The actual title is much more interesting: "Technical Lessons Learned from the
Fukushima-Daichii Accident and Possible Corrective Actions for the Nuclear
Industry: An Initial Evaluation"

"Reports" doesn't really do it justice.

